

Self-knowledge: Good for entrepreneurship, excellent for info overload. - JayNeely
http://socialstrategist.com/2009/02/03/self-knowledge-good-for-entrepreneurship-excellent-for-info-overload

======
ahoyhere
"Self-awareness is what separates man from the ape."

Actually, apes have demonstrable self-awareness.

Promising title, but fluffy contents without useful info.

Using Rescue Time and looking at your Google Reader stats is not the same as
living the life examined.

